# 4/8 morning-- Pensacola Beach



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Cold this morning... 48°, hard NE wind 15-18mph. Clear water, small groundswell. 

First time out this year. Fished a 5 rod spread. Had the first bite before I could sit down. Caught 3 more by 9:30, and had hooks pull on 2 more... not bad for being so cloudy.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good dinner, good job John. To cold fur meh.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It was really cold... I dug a hole to get out of the wind 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go John ! I didn't know that you pompano .


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Way to go John ! I didn't know that you pompano .


Oh yeah... wish it was as good as it used to be... 25 years ago, 4 pomps would be piss poor... I remember being a kid and being the only people on the beach... 20-30 fish days were not uncommon... now everyone is doing it. 🤷*♂. So if I don't wake up by 6, I don't waste my time trying to fight the crowds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What do you look for to determine where to set up? A breaknin the bars? Or just close to the parking lot, lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> What do you look for to determine where to set up? A breaknin the bars? Or just close to the parking lot, lol


If the surf is about 2 feet, it makes it easier to find a hole, it'll be where the waves aren't breaking. It's essentially a wash out, where one would get caught in a rip current. If it's fat calm, I don't think it matters where you set up... a lot of people try to throw out as far as they can... I don't believe in that. Waste of time and effort. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

What was on the hooks?

Double droppers w/ circles?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on, you should have been at work brother!!! At least you caught enough fer you and momma!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

That amazes me that you used to catch 20 in a day! Wow absolutely unbelievable. Thanks for sharing.


----------

